# Yellow lab or male kenyi?



## georgiamom-20912 (Apr 25, 2013)

After doing lots and lots of research on the fish I bought for my first cichlid tank, I'm beginning to wonder if what was sold to me a yellow lab is really a male kenyi? I did a good bit of research on kenyi's trying to decide if there's a way I could keep them and during that time I read where males turn yellow as the get older. As I'm new to this, it's very possible I'm wrong, but don't yellow labs all have black on their dorsal fin? Here's a picture of this fish I'm wondering about...


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Doesn't look like a male Kenyi to me. I'd say most likely a Yellow Lab x Red Zebra hybrid based on mouth and coloring. Very common unfortunately.


----------



## georgiamom-20912 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you! I was wondering because it was hanging out quite a bit with the kenyi that I have and I just wondered. Just making sure that wasn't another fish I needed to add to the list of fish to take back to LFS.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Agree that it's a cross of L. caeruleus & M. estherae. You may or may not want to add it to the return list - it probably won't be as mean as a Kenyi would, but if you are interested in breeding your cichlids, you shouldn't start out with hybrids as your breeder stock. If you aren't intending to breed and raise fry, it would be a colorful addition to your tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yellow lab or male kenyi ? For sure not iether. If from a mixed Mbuna tank thats exactly what you got.

Dunno if they have a good returns policy because as hybrid its only going to produce more hybrids and no guessing on its behaviour/aggression or eventual size.

To be honest it looks far more yellow lab than your average L. caeruleus x M. estherae. But we are only guessing thats what it could be.

All the best James


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

It looks like a poorly bred Lions Cove II to me.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

AaronB said:


> It looks like a poorly bred Lions Cove II to me.


So poorly bred its lost the black on the dorsal and the white belly and got some light barring?
Erm I guess its pos. :-?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks more like a Labidochromis caeruleus (Kakusa)
But then what would one of those be doing in a LFS?
Same I guess with (Lions cove II).


----------

